# which 9 mm G19, G17 or Ruger?



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I am torn between the two the ruger costs alot less but the glock is really nice also.
I don't have alot of cash so im not sure if it is worth the wait for a Glock or should i go with a Ruger


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Go with the Ruger and don't look back. They are fine guns and will shoot as good as anything else out there.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

alot of people tend to talk bad about ruger semi autos so i didn't know


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

If money's the problem and you really want one at the moment, I can't say anything negative about Rugers. I've had a bit of eexperience with their .45, a p90, and a 9mm P89. It seemed like they would feed darn near anything, and shot pretty well.

Plus, think about what you want. If you like the double action only setup, the glock might work better for you. Ruger makes some DAO's, but you're more than likely to find a double action single action, probably with a manual safety and decocker. If you like that setup, then Ruger's a good choice. 

The Glock's easier to field strip, IMHO. The Ruger isn't all that bad once you get the hang of it.

The gun bug is contagious, and it just gets worse. You'll probably end up with both at some point, finances permitting.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

i like both and with the glock you can get mags cheaper and also have hi cap mags. also i oculd just wait a few mounths and get the glock so its not a big deal but i would like to get one.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

The ruger autos are fine weapons. HOWEVER, IMO they are a bit bulky and the trigger is not the greatest. I'd vote for Glock 19.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Glock 19 all the way...or you can try them out before laying down the cash.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Glock and the Ruger are 2 totally different weapons. 2 totally different triggers.

Try both before U decide.

For less than the Glock, U should look at the FNP9/Browning Pro9 (same gun essentially). Lower $400's, and the best DA trigger I have ever felt on a DA/SA with an external hammer.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Not sure of what you are going to use it for, but of the choices you have given, I'd take the the Glock 17.


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

Take the glock and don't look back! Ruger fine pistol but not for carry aleast
for me.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm going to have to vote for one of the Glocks, too. Ruger makes a decent weapon, but the Glock will probably do you better. As for which Glock, that depends on which one feels better.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Glock 17 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Out of thoes choices I too would have to side with the Glock. As for which one well that would have to be up to you. Though me myself and I would have to go with the 17 and thats just because it fits my hand better. Good luck though


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Rugers are fine, but it seems to me there are many more aftermarket options available for Glocks, such as mags, holsters, sights, lasers, etc.


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

They are both fine pistols. The Rugers are very conventionally configured, double/ single, and they shoot just fine. I do prefer a safety switch that switches _down_ for _fire_, but that's just me. You could always get a decock-only version instead of one with a manual safety. The Rugers are a little clunky-feeling and bulky, but fine shooters.

The Glock 19 has the same capacity as the Ruger P-series pistols in a much smaller, more concealable package. If you're going to carry concealed, the Glock 19 is awesome. I love mine. Simple, straightforward, fast into action, boringly reliable.

You might also consider the CZ P-01 or CZ 75?


----------



## RedDobe (Feb 20, 2007)

I would it is vote for the g19 it is my carry for now until i find a holster for my walther p99


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> The ruger autos are fine weapons. HOWEVER, IMO they are a bit bulky and the trigger is not the greatest. I'd vote for Glock 19.


You'd recommend a Glock for its trigger?

I much prefer Ruger's line of autos. For a .45 ACP, the P90 is pretty accurate.

You really need to try them though. People who shoot Glocks love them or hate them.


----------



## bakerjw (Mar 11, 2007)

My first brand new pistol was a Ruger P95. I've never had a problem with it. It has only failed to feed once when I had a real loose grip on it. I used it to qualify for my carry permit. It is a bit bulky as a carry weapon so I've been looking for something a bit thinner.

There are other options out there too that shouldn't be overlooked. I recently picked up a Bersa 40 S+W that feels great. If I didn't have the Ruger I'd be looking seriously at the Bersa 9mm. Taurus makes a real nice Beretta knock off too.

There are a lot of 9mm options out there that are very affordable. Go to a well stocked shop and look around.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Since I have a G23 I'm bias and I've never fired a Ruger semi-auto, only revolvers which I loved. I'd try to fire both and decide then.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Ruger!

Best gun on the market for the price!

:smt023


----------

